# Fake Food (I want some)



## jhelms (Feb 16, 2015)

I shoot live food in many of my assignments, but need to have some fake food items on hand 'just in case'.

In researching options to purchase some fake food - I've run across the following hurdles:


1)  Although I'm usually pretty good at googling to quickly find trends showing good companies / companies to avoid / etc. with most any product; I have not been able to pick up on trends with fake food (aka display food, manufactured food, prop food, etc.). Searches of various types gave me websites that sell the fake food, but there were no consistent discussions on forums, blogs, etc. that gave any weight to trust one vendor over another - that leads me to think there isn't a seller of fake food that rises above the rest.


2) All of the food photos I saw on all of the fake food websites looked totally fake; that might be fine for a grocery store display window in small-town USA, but I didn't get a comfortable feeling that would make me feel solid about using any of these products in our shoots.


3) I guess this might be related to #2, but typically my shoot involves kitchen products around food - so even though the food isn't the main subject, it is much more visible than say a dining room table spread or large picnic/outdoor setup (on those, I could see how fake looking food wouldn't be as prominently visible to the viewer).


Anyone have any feedback or suggestions for vendors that sell fake / display food?


----------



## CygnusStudios (Feb 17, 2015)

In the photography world, most actually use real food but it is done by stylists and takes hours of prep time to be perfect.. Many tricks of the trade involved. 

However, since you are looking for fake food, don't think photography in your search. Instead look for "Movie prop foods" and you'll get a much wider selection of vendors.


----------



## jhelms (Feb 17, 2015)

CygnusStudios said:


> In the photography world, most actually use real food but it is done by stylists and takes hours of prep time to be perfect.. Many tricks of the trade involved.
> 
> However, since you are looking for fake food, don't think photography in your search. Instead look for "Movie prop foods" and you'll get a much wider selection of vendors.




Very good info, I had not thought of that but will do some additional searches with that in mind - thanks!


----------

